# Moebius BOF replacement heads



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I had the good fortune to meet Frank Winspur and Jeff Yagher at Jerseyfest last weekend and scored these beautiful resin pieces from Frank. Jeff sculpted them and Frank did the casting himself. Frank had 30 sets for sale (along with options to buy the bigger base and the original kit) at the show and according to Frank its 'very unlikely' that they will be reproduced again. But, considering how great these are I'd hope he changes his mind.

The heads are absolutely the best representations of Lanchester and Karloff I have seen in 1:8 scale. IMO the proportions are superior to the original styrene parts. Like the British would say, the likenesses are 'spot on'!











Kit comparisons:





The happy news for me is that I used magnets for mounting the original heads on my kit so replacing with the new will be a breeze!



There are additional views over here:
http://s876.photobucket.com/user/Sp...n by Moebius Models/Yagher sculpted BOF heads


Regards,
Matt


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

The replacement heads are pretty nice. But I don't think they are as much of an improvement as the replacement heads needed and provided by COPP for Moebius' original Frankenstein model. I have seen a couple of postings on other sights where some guys are getting all bothered by the limited availability. For myself, the styrene heads in the kit work just fine in this case. 

Still nice to see your fantastic work!

Rob


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I picked up one of Toms' (COPP) resin replacment heads and it is absolutely gorgeous. There's no comparison to the styrene head that comes with the Frankenstein kit. I've included a picture so you can compare.

I sent Frank an email asking if he had any BOF heads left over, but haven't heard back from him yet.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> I picked up one of Toms' (COPP) resin replacment heads and it is absolutely gorgeous. There's no comparison to the styrene head that comes with the Frankenstein kit. I've included a picture from his site so you can compare.
> 
> I sent Frank an email asking if he had any BOF heads left over, but haven't heard back from him yet.
> 
> ...


Tom's got a pretty impressive line of products and sculpts and I've been really happy with the stuff I've gotten from him. Can't go wrong there. I hope he does a set for the BOF.

I like the Gogos head a lot although the bridge of the nose seems off to me somehow. (I know I know its a sculpt of the painting not a film still). Thats why they invented tools ;-)

I'd be surprised if Frank didn't sell out of his sets (and would kick myself for not buying more of them).

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great stuff!! And I thought the originals heads were great! I love the Frank replacement head also (maybe do some hands, too?)!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Spockr said:


> I like the Gogos head a lot although the bridge of the nose seems off to me somehow. (I know I know its a sculpt of the painting not a film still).


Yeah, the bridge of the nose has a bunch of bumps on it. I kept them, but it would be easy enough to sand them off.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Frank said that the molds for these are done, likely no more. The Bride looks a lot like the Biliken kit. It's the resin base I want, he said he is making more of them, hoorah! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

I have heard both from Frank AND Jeff that there WILL be no more! But on as positive note, Jeff and myself have worked out our next project, that we are BOTH excited about, and has NEVER been done as a replacement (or even a GK if I am not mistaken.):thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

veedubb67 said:


> Yeah, the bridge of the nose has a bunch of bumps on it. I kept them, but it would be easy enough to sand them off.


...Which I did for my own build up. The bumps are there because of Mr. Yagher's fidelity to this painting by Basil Gogos:










​Even with the bumps sanded off, it's still one heckuva piece! And I hope to get my hands on a set of the Bride & Monster replacement heads, too.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

COPP said:


> I have heard both from Frank AND Jeff that there WILL be no more! But on as positive note, Jeff and myself have worked out our next project, that we are BOTH excited about, and has NEVER been done as a replacement (or even a GK if I am not mistaken.):thumbsup:
> Tom


I always hate when this happens, one gets excited about the new thing, but you can't talk about it. I'm sure it will be great, been buying from COPP for years now and have not been dissapointed.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

I CAN talk about it, I just CHOOSE not to talk about it....There IS a difference.
Tom


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm sure there are many as myself who just can't attend any model show on the East coast due to financial commitments and miss out on these specials that for one reason or another can't be made available to everyone but only to the lucky who attend these shows every year, but I am thankful for what ever there IS available for me and anyone else who would like to accessorize their kits. maby one of these years I will be among the lucky ones to attend these East coast only shows. Karl


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I feel your pain, dusty.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Karl; my experience has been that the GREATEST thing to be had at these shows is the incredible ENERGY that gels when you are in a place with so many like minded and (mostly) creative people! I am very fortunate to live about a half hour from Baltimore, 90 minutes from DC and 3 hours from New York, so there are ALOT of Trek, comic AND model shows to attend, as well as IPMS (not the shows so much for me, but the local group). So I get VERY jaded and forget how FORTUNATE I am to be so centered in all this activity. I will say that being in a forum such as this IS the next best thing, and if I can figure out the logistics of it, I am thinking about creating a sort of "web exclusive" to coincide with the dates of one of these shows. But I agree with you, better to focus on ALL the cool stuff out there rather than dwell on the ONE item NOT available. And BTW, despite reports to the contrary, the resin base for the Moebius BOF is NOT OOP at all! CultTVMan is currently out of stock, but there IS a waiting list and he tells me more should be available soon! :wave: 
Tom


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Tom I appreciate your reply I just wished that some of the people behind these events would somehow set up some kind of a West coast system of like shows especially in the Portland Oregon area, contrary to what some still believe we do NOT have Indian attacks anymore, we have a very well and up to date light rail system to and from the Portland airport with great hotel accommodations and several convention centers within the city all in walking distance to light rail lines. it would be nice if the vendors would think about the left coast for these events. and I'm looking forward for the availability for these accessories as I know Frank and Jeff do incredible work and I thank them for their great work to aid us modelers. Karl


----------

